# choosing the right kntting needles



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

this article made me think about using either plastic or wood needles for knitting
http://www.ptleader.com/main.asp?SectionID=36&SubSectionID=55&ArticleID=10138

http://www.ptleader.com/main.asp?SectionID=36&SubSectionID=55&ArticleID=10179

this was posted on ravelry, even a couplt of years old very interesting, i think


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh geeze susanne, what did you have to post THAT for.?!! 
I am knitting slippers with a metal size 11 circ right now. 
<gulp>


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I was jus thiking about picking up my project for the night.....with my metal needles....


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

well, never get boring ,huh? 
back to sweater knitting with metal needle as i don't have any other


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You know, I _sell_ wooden needles, but still knit with my old metal needles, cause I can't quite bring myself to get _more_ knitting needles, with three bundles of metal needles laying around... Lol!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I like metal needles, easier to move the yarn around, have better points. 

I have tried the wood and plastic, didn't like them because I find them hard to use. I rubbed a number of things on the wood, wax, soap, sandpaper!, to make them slippery, yet nothing worked well. Plastic tips are just so FAT. About the time I got my wood tips sharp, I broke them!

I found a new supplier of needles when taking a knitting class. You probably already are familiar with Knitpicks. Our teacher brought in her knitting needle collection from them. It was a set of needles that were interchangable on the various cable lengths in her kit. Useful for a diversity of projects.

http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/knitting_needles.html 

What I REALLY liked was how pointed the metal needles were. I tend to do a lot on my needle ends, so pointy needles can be easier for me to do things on. Be warned, these Knitpicks are quite sharp, you may need finger protectors until you build a callus. But for the fine stuff these needles are super. I only played with them in class, but my friend bought a set and really likes them better than her other metal needle brands. 

I have a lot of nice metal needles (they are old, could be called recycled!), but am being tempted by the Knitpicks, just because they ARE so pointy. Metal is much easier for me to use. Just one area where "natural" just doesn't work as well.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have some metal needles but dont use them much since I have started using the Bamboo needles. I love them.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That does it.

Next week, I'm taking up skydiving.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> That does it.
> 
> Next week, I'm taking up skydiving.



no, please you think about it. 
or should i put some articles up about danger of skydiving????:teehee:
or the danger to disappoint your big sweater community????


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I just love Brittany needles and hooks (better than Clover) - they come with a guaranty! Great company, terrific service, check it out: brittanyneedles.com


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I only have metal needles and have never used any other. I do have a few bone or ivory ones that belonged to my great grandmother. But they are not for using--only fondling.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, now I've seen everything, lol! Who would have even dreamed of knitting needles exploding???

I'm still really happy with my KnitPicks Harmony knitting needles, but darn you WIHH....those DyakCraft crochet hooks!!! I see they're not selling them right now, but if they start again, I may just have to have a set of those, lol! 

But they only start at a size C, I wonder why they don't make a B? And then what about 00-14? I need some pretty ones in those sizes too, lol. Lord love a duck, somebody stop me!  I have more hobbies, supplies and equipment now than I can use in the rest of my lifetime. And I still want to try spinning one of these days, ahhh! :runforhills: Y'all are all just...just...enablers!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Callie, I feel the same way...if I got all of my hobbies done my house would be empty...haha..tone of different things to do just not enough time...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH how many more weeks until you get yours?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Chaty, what's bad is I got rid of most of my "stash" about seven years ago due to health problems and money issues, but I've been making up for lost time ever since, ROFL! 

And I'd always been sort of interested in spinning but didn't really get obsessed until I met this bunch, ha! But I'm forcing myself to wait until I can start working less hours, as I just don't have the time necessary to devote to it right now.

I figured that WIHH, those hooks get pretty small, I was just being facetious, lol!  But the crochet hooks are two different sets, and the B is the starter of the larger set, too bad that one couldn't have been included, but it probably would break if much pressure were put on it with a tight crocheter...ahem. 

I don't knit or crochet nearly as much as I used to. Having been a production typist almost my whole life, I have carpal tunnel syndrome and de Quervain syndrome of my thumbs. Even though the needlework is good exercise, it hurts like the devil after a very short time. I can't hold books to read for very long either. But those larger shanks on the DyakCraft hooks might help with some of that. Unfortunately, my favorite crochet involves the smaller steel hooks and thread, not yarn. 

The smaller sets are always steel, not really sure how anyone could make a pretty set of those, but you can bet if they do I'll have to have them!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I like wood ones... because they're aesthetically pleasing to me. 

You see that? I'm very scientific with my decision making. LOL!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ohhh, I didn't get colors I ordered just the pure wood. I think I got the apple wood, but I can't remember. I think I'm losing my mind some days


----------

